# My hobbies are... and "기" vs. "는 것"



## BloodRose

Hi, I'm kind of a newbie when it comes to Korean and I'm wondering if this sentence makes any sence at all:

"제취미 중 일부는 음악듣는 것, 한국 드라마보는 것, 개를 산책시키는 것,승마, 그리고 언어를 배우는 것이에요."

What I'm trying to say is this:

"Some of my hobbies are listening to music, watching Korean dramas, walking my dogs, horseback riding and learning languages."

I'd really apreciate if someone could tell me if I've made any mistakes anywhere (which I highly suspect I have) and also tell me how I could write it more correctly if there are any mistakes. I was especially unsure if it's better to use "기" or "는 것" to make the verbs into nouns, so I'd be really happy if someone could also tell me which I should use in this particular sentence.


----------



## kenjoluma

"제 취미 중 일부는 음악 듣는 것, 한국 드라마 보는 것, 개를 산책시키는 것, 승마, 그리고 언어를 배우는 것이에요."

Sounds a bit translational and definitely literary, but it is grammatically correct and perfectly structured.


----------



## BloodRose

Thank you so much for replying ^^
So how could I write it to make it sound more natural?


----------



## kenjoluma

Oh. Your sentence is very natural. But some may find it a bit too... I don't know how to describe this.
I believe most Koreans feel uneasy with the word '일부' when being told about your hobbies. How about 'My hobbies are...' instead of 'some of my hobbies are...'? We generally don't say 'Some of my hobbies'. 

'Some of my hobbies...': this is a very natural English colloquial way to express that there is more than those examples in your 'hobby' category. But *in my opinion*, in Korean language it is rarely used in daily life. In this case, I would personally say '제 취미로는 음악 듣기, 한국 드라마 보기, 개 산책시키기, 말 타기, 언어 배우기 등이 있습니다.' (As my hobbies, there are 'listening to music', 'walking the dog'.... etc.) It sounds less academical and more natural, again, *in my opinion*.

But once again, yours is also very natural as well and you can use it just the way you put it. You did a beautiful job. Don't let my hasty judgment discourage you. Maybe because there are only rough and unrefined Korean speakers around me. Or maybe I've already become one of them. Seriously, yours is okay, too.


----------



## BloodRose

You certainly haven't discouraged me, rather the opposite. I'm not affraid of criticism, that's what you learn from. And I'm really glad to hear your honest oppinion, it helped me a lot. My problem is that I don't know Korean well enough yet and try to translate directly from English to Korean, but I know that doesn't work because Korean is so different from English. Therefore I'm very thankful that you took time to answer my questions, it taugh me a lot. Thank you ^^


----------



## Superhero1

I agree with kenjoluma. An authentic sentence!


In conversation, I would say, 

Questioner : 취미가 뭐예요? 
Me : 음악 듣는 것 좋아하고요. 한국 드라마 즐겨 보고, 개랑 산책도 하고, 가끔 승마도 하고요. (hmm...) 외국어 배우는 것도 좋아하고요.

I think it is necessary to reveal more specific information. What music do you like? What drama did you watch? .....etc. (Questioner will undoubtedly ask you more detailed information)


----------



## BloodRose

Thanks for sharing your oppinion.

The sentence I mentioned here is just a short introduction of my hobbies that I wrote in a self introduction letter, so I tried not to make it too long. But if I was talking to someone I would of course tell more about my hobbies.


----------

